# Post your favorite Pokémon!



## VeeStars (Dec 5, 2020)

^ Those are mine! As you can probably tell I like the cutesy ones more than the "cool" ones, which is probably why I ended up liking Pokémon over Digimon.  One of my top favorites is Sylveon for personal reasons. 

Make your own:








						Favorite Pokémon of each type image generator » Herramientas - Centro Pokémon
					






					www.cpokemon.com
				




(It comes in English, Spanish, German, French, Italian, and Japanese, I just used Japanese because I'm learning it :3)


----------



## fawlkes (Dec 5, 2020)

I'm more an OG kind of person. Though some of the newer 'mons are interesting.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 5, 2020)

Yeah.


----------



## Foxy Emy (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## Pogo (Dec 6, 2020)

There they are


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 18, 2020)

This was a really difficult set of decisions.


----------



## Cockynoob666 (Dec 18, 2020)

Garchomp sad its mega is shit in competitive


----------



## Rayd (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## Cockynoob666 (Dec 18, 2020)

Star... i LOVE THAT FAV FULL EVLOVED ROUTE 1 BIRD


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 19, 2020)

You can very much tell from the image that I'm pretty much mostly Gen 1 & 2.  I mostly missed out on 3 and 4 (only recall some of them from Mystery Dungeon Red), had a little group in college for 5, and have not been near enough people to bring myself to play any other versions.

Back when I used to build teams in Gen 1, Cloyster, Mewtwo, and Parasect formed half of my primary team.  (The rest were Electabuzz, Arcanine, and... I believe Golem was the last one.  About as much type coverage in their movesets as you could get in Gen 1 what with how weak Bug-type was back then.)

Torterra's a recent update thanks to Detective Pikachu (I probably would have picked Bulbasaur otherwise).  Red Rescue Team is where I get Skarmory from.  I think Timburr might have been in Gates to Infinity.... the oddest one out is probably Zebstrika, as I was seriously thinking of putting Emolga there, but something about Zebstrika's design.

Drilbur was tempting for a Ground choice, but some time ago I decided that if I ever had a Pokesona, it'd be Sandslash.  (I originally considered Persian for that part.)


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Dec 27, 2020)

Too many to post.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 27, 2020)

Here. Favourite Pokemon.


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Dec 27, 2020)

he is friend shaped


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (Dec 29, 2020)

I panicked trying to remember.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jan 2, 2021)

S N E K


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Jan 2, 2021)

I think my hardest choice was grass types.
Most of them suck. Just like most Dragon types.

Otherwise I knew exactly who I was picking, luckily Incineroar was Dark instead of Fighting so I can have all the good boys and the two only acceptable felines I'll ever remotely like.

Not a fan of most bug types, but I had to go to the one who has the best cry.


----------



## ThePokeFan (Jan 2, 2021)

Noivern. Such a cute little bat.


----------



## Hogo (Jan 13, 2021)

Man I have so many favorites: Blastoise, Hypno, Gengar, Sableye, Golurk, Minior, Darumaka, Swoobat, Rotom, Cherrim, Guzzlord, Scolipede, Yanmega, Zweilous, Dragapult.

These guys were hands down my favorite after they carried me through a nuzlocke of Sword:






Of course I love Joltik too. c:


----------



## pom_crush (Jan 13, 2021)

i am always a sucker for ground types, and my all time favorite Pokémon has to be cubone! Though bronzor is a close second c:I have a mix of old and new favs though


----------



## DrifterJellybean (Feb 7, 2021)

I'm a huge sucker for Water- and Dark-type Pokemon, as you can see.

Honorable mentions include:
Grass - Vileplume
Fire - Arcanine
Water - Gyarados
Normal - Stoutland
Electric - Raichu
Psychic - Hatterene
Fighting - Urshifu
Rock - Rhyperior
Ground - Garchomp
Flying - Charizard
Bug - Golisopod
Poison - Arbok
Dark - Mightyena
Ghost - Alolan Marowak
Ice - Lapras
Steel - Corviknight
Dragon - Noivern
Fairy - Primarina


----------



## GentleButter (Feb 7, 2021)

Arcanine. Here's my anthro drawing of him.


----------



## IvoryAvian (Feb 11, 2021)

The Sinnoh Trio is my favorite batch of Legendaries to date (with the Hoenn trio close behind, then the birds). Other then that, my preferences are all over the place. If it looks like a dragon, dinosaur, or bird though, chances are that I‘ll like it. 

Breloom is my favorite though, I love that mushroom child ~


----------



## timetodie (Feb 21, 2021)

Love these things. Nice picks! Here are my goats (+Galar Zigzagoon Lol)


----------



## Bababooey (Feb 24, 2021)

I'm the only user so far where most of their favorites are legendaries or ultra beasts. I grew up watching pokemon movies. A lot of 'em are just cool, okay? lol

Anyway, here ya go:






I couldn't get an english version unfortunately.


----------



## Punji (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## fernshiine (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## Pomorek (Mar 3, 2021)

Mightyena, of course. Here's my anthro version of her. On a beach, because why not...


----------



## Sven Solitude (Sep 19, 2021)

This is going to take a while, haha.
...
All right, here goes:



My most favorite Pokémon are Absol, Vaporeon and the Fennekin line. Vaporeon from the first generation, where it all started, was always there.  Then Braixen, because of all the 3 forms, I prefer this design the most. The reason why I like the Fennekin line so much, is because I lost my interest in Pokémon with Pearl. I completed Pearl once, but I didn't really enjoy it. This is probably because I played Pokémon a ton as a kid! I often deleted Red, Gold and Ruby, so I can experience the journey again and again~ And I bought many other Pokémon games too. So it was simply too much and I lost my interest with Pearl. But...I returned with X and Fennekin was my starter. I enjoyed X greatly and Pokémon-Amie and the Super Training helped with having an even bigger connection to the companions. :3
And since I enjoyed Pokémon again, I wanted to play some of the older games I missed out on too. And I combined it with a new journey, I made Absol my Ribbon Master. It is a huge unique experience to travel through all the games/regions with a chosen Pokémon and to do as many things as possible! Pokémon Colosseum and XD are the perfect place to start, the Shadow Pokémon give one additional ribbon.


----------



## Xitheon (Sep 19, 2021)

MISTER FUCKING MIME.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Sep 19, 2021)

He is a cutie patootie


----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## Xitheon (Sep 20, 2021)

Embryo-cat and Mr Grumpy pants.


----------



## ThePokeFan (Sep 23, 2021)

I'm not sure if I mentioned Noivern before but asides from that, here are all of my favourite Pokémon from each type.


----------



## ben909 (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## Shyy (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Gushousekai195 (Oct 21, 2021)

Arcanine.  As anthros, they are perfect for athletic sports, like gymnastics...






https://www.furaffinity.net/view/40485672/


----------



## Drag0nRush (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## TrishaCat (Nov 10, 2021)

Gimme cute & pretty or give me edgy


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Nov 11, 2021)

A gift from my very best friend @Matt the Terrier


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Nov 12, 2021)

My favorites. They also make up my competitive team for online play <;


----------



## Dustwalker-System (Nov 23, 2021)




----------

